# shrinking a body?



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Is it my imagination or has there been talk of a way to mold a body and shrink it?


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I think vaBcHRog can help you with this.
he dose it .


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep, Roger Corrie is your guy


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Yea, he has the WAM-O Shrink a Matic. Or is it the Acme? I can never remember. 

Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Omega said:


> Yea, he has the WAM-O Shrink a Matic. Or is it the Acme? I can never remember.
> 
> Dave


"Hydrospan"


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

I once bought a Lambo off of e-pay. Seller took a Tyco Lambo body, cut it lengthwise and removed some material, and cut it width-wise and did the same. He glued it back together, added T-Jet posts, and now I have a T-Jet Lambo. Pretty cool method of "shrinking".


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Some info here: https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups...at=email:[email protected]&dm=IS_ANY&fs=false&count=10


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes you can using a resin called HYDROSPAN 400. It is a resin that uses water as the catalyst. The ratio of water to resin determines how much it shrinks. A pressure pot is essential for the casting and using ice water to extend the working time of the resin. If you do not de-gass your silicone or cast the silicone mold in a pressure pot prior to making your HYDROSPAN casting it can end up looking like a pimpled faced teenager.

You get it here: http://www.industrialpolymers.com/hydrospan/hydrospan-400

This should shows you how to do it:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=297876.

The only thing different today from when I wrote this is they no longer package it in a steel container which was preferable as once you sprayed some dry-it and sealed it back up the resin lasted longer. It is very moisture sensitive and does not have a long shelf life. I use a much different pressure pot now much easier to close that the old paint pots. I use this one now

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Quart-Regulator-Dental-Lab-Pressure-Pot-Equipment-/250900655091

When you make a casting it shrinks proportionally and works pretty well for TJETs. You have to watch your width and make sure when you shrink it to the wheelbase you want that it does not get too thin.


Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you. I actully want to try it for something else. I am building an n scale train layout for my kids. I want to shrink the racing champion 1:144 General Lee.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

plymouth71 said:


> Thank you. I actully want to try it for something else. I am building an n scale train layout for my kids. I want to shrink the racing champion 1:144 General Lee.


Here is a wild guess at it. For a static model, clay up the master, make a mold box with about 1/4 clearance on all sides. Use baby oil or even vasoline to coat the sides and bottom of the mold box to keep the silicone from sticking to it. Use clear silicone sealant and see what will mix with it. I am guessing rubbing alcohol will, or paint thinner. Mix up about 10% of that with your silicone to start. Pour it in and let it dry. Hopefully when the alcohol evaporates, the silicone caulk will shrink. If it works so far, use two part epoxy resin for the finished part out of the mold??? Oh yeah don't forget to thinly coat the master and pull it out of the silicone as soon as possible


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

vaBcHRog said:


> Yes you can using a resin called HYDROSPAN 400. It is a resin that uses water as the catalyst. The ratio of water to resin determines how much it shrinks. A pressure pot is essential for the casting and using ice water to extend the working time of the resin. If you do not de-gass your silicone or cast the silicone mold in a pressure pot prior to making your HYDROSPAN casting it can end up looking like a pimpled faced teenager.
> 
> You get it here: http://www.industrialpolymers.com/hydrospan/hydrospan-400
> 
> ...


roger I remember you were toying with the shrinking idea back in '01-02 or so when we were all in the yahoo "slotcarcasting" group, is that still around? it was a fun group, we both really enjoyed modeling and casting our own t-jet bodies back then.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

plymouth71 said:


> Thank you. I actully want to try it for something else. I am building an n scale train layout for my kids. I want to shrink the racing champion 1:144 General Lee.


Plymouth71:
Over the years there have been several small manufacturer lines of N-scale autos. I thought surely one of them contained a suitable Charger. I didn't find one but I found *this thread* on Hazzard Co. in N scale, which pointed to a good N scale *stand-in for Daisy's Roadrunner*(or one of them, at least).










I'm guessing you were already aware of those, but in case you weren't, I thought I'd mention them.

-- D


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

stirlingmoss said:


> roger I remember you were toying with the shrinking idea back in '01-02 or so when we were all in the yahoo "slotcarcasting" group, is that still around? it was a fun group, we both really enjoyed modeling and casting our own t-jet bodies back then.



Its still there but it has been dead for awhile


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I thnik Ed Penland had been the admin?
he lost interest at some point.
new lady friend I think.
alas, Ed has passed.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you for thinking of me D-Slot. I do have that one, but I had it because of my 1:1 RoadRunner Tribute car Here's what I've got so far...


----------

